# GA16DET Timing



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

what timing should i have my gaT i have it set to 12 degrees but i know with turbo thats not good. what would be a good timing for the little engine pushing turbo.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't know what my timing is, but I honestly just marked where it was and adjusted it till it ran well, probably not the smartest way to do it though.


----------



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

akexnads said:


> I don't know what my timing is, but I honestly just marked where it was and adjusted it till it ran well, probably not the smartest way to do it though.


well i think retarding back to stock timing should be fine, maybe a little more retarded, but then the enigne will be really stupid! ( corny joke )


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

you want the timing to be at 8degrees..


----------



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> you want the timing to be at 8degrees..


now dat sounds like a confedent answer thanks subyblue


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I agree on 8 degrees. What you can run also depends on engine management. If you have a JWT setup stock timing is what you should run.


----------



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

wes said:


> I agree on 8 degrees. What you can run also depends on engine management. If you have a JWT setup stock timing is what you should run.


is the stock timing 8 degrees? i'll check my fsm later. i definetly know i have to lwer it because im at 12 right now


----------

